# Word of the Day - Phrontistery



## debodun (Jul 25, 2021)

Phrontistery (noun) - a place or establishment for thinking , studying, or learning; a school or other educational institution.

The smartest students flocked to the phrontistery to continue their illustrious education.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 25, 2021)

In our house it’s my bathroom..


----------



## RubyK (Jul 26, 2021)

_Phrontistery_ is a word I would never use. It's much easier to say school.


----------



## Della (Jul 26, 2021)

True, school is easier, but if you were a monk you might want to say I went to the phrontistery to study and then to the monastery to pray.  What you don't want to say is, I'm going to the Y and swim and then to the A&P.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 26, 2021)

maybe if i had used words like this i may have gotten a better grade!!or expelled for being a smart azz


----------

